# Rapido 924F water leak



## bazzeruk (Sep 11, 2010)

I have external drips of water coming from the fresh water tank area onto the road. Does anyone have specific knowledge on how to access the tank on a 924 or 927?


----------



## josieb (Jan 20, 2008)

There are two access panels underneath and to the side of the step, just remove one to access. Where are you seeing the water? There are two more likely points of leakage


----------



## bazzeruk (Sep 11, 2010)

josieb said:


> There are two access panels underneath and to the side of the step, just remove one to access. Where are you seeing the water? There are two more likely points of leakage


The water is dripping down (very slowly) either side of the storage locker. It also fills up the handle recess of the locker cover overnight


----------



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

My van is somewhat different, but I overfilled the water tank once. Water dripped out everywhere for a couple of days, but particularly from the insulated underfloor access panel. This is held on by 4 screws.

Pipe connections seem the most likely problem IMO.


----------



## josieb (Jan 20, 2008)

From what you describe the leaks are more likely to come from the external shower conection or pipe to the Truma boiler both are located in the boiler locker.


----------



## bazzeruk (Sep 11, 2010)

josieb said:


> From what you describe the leaks are more likely to come from the external shower conection or pipe to the Truma boiler both are located in the boiler locker.


Unfortunately not - checked in there, but thanks anyway


----------



## josieb (Jan 20, 2008)

Your water tank on your vanis to low to be causing the leak you describe. Is it a constant leak or is it intermittent. Is it when the boiler is in use? 
You are not to far from us.


----------



## bazzeruk (Sep 11, 2010)

josieb said:


> Your water tank on your vanis to low to be causing the leak you describe. Is it a constant leak or is it intermittent. Is it when the boiler is in use?
> You are not to far from us.


The leak is constant - right up to empty.

It is leaking when the boiler is on or off

Cheers


----------



## josieb (Jan 20, 2008)

Have you sorted our leak yet? Without seeing the problem it's hard to pin point but it's most likely to be coming from the boiler region. Sorry not to be of help at this point.


----------



## bazzeruk (Sep 11, 2010)

Not sorted yet - more serious problem of engine light on and misfiring to sort out!


----------

